# belt routing diagram



## ncw812 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am looking for the routing diagram and locations on tensioners. I am having problems with my 89 cabriolet 1.8 8V with PS and AC. I have also been looking at doing away with the AC but the Alt belt dont line up with the other pulleys what are my opions? I may also be up to doing away with the PS.


----------



## kermani (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: belt routing diagram (ncw812)*

PS and A/C are both v-belt joined, driven by a v-belt to the crank pulley. They are tensioned by you getting tension on the v-belt and then tightening down the bolts that hold that accessory in place. I _think_ that tension checking for v-belts is a quarter of a twist of the belt. Not sure though. 
To go no A/C and remove he compressor, you need some Fox parts. I think you need the alt bracket and a pulley or two. I believe it's in the FAQ, so dig around in there. I know I have found it here before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: belt routing diagram (ncw812)*

this is from my 8v engine that has aircon - please excuse it. i was on dirt roads today. it was fun hehe

















and here is some usefull info as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3958581


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

oh. and its got power steering.


----------



## ncw812 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Yea and all 3 belts are V belts looks nothing like that pic.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: belt routing diagram (ncw812)*

You need to do some searches here on Vortex or on the net for removing A/C. It has been done quite a bit. The slickest way is to find a VW that didn't have A/C in the first place to use for a parts car. But that route assumes that you can actually find such a car and that it has not already been stripped of the parts. Since the AC Pulley drives the ALT Belt you, at a minimum, have to get a pulley for the ALT that extends out further to line up with the crank pulley. Some folks have said that they were able to use the regular mount on the engine and just drop the alternator down with the AC compressor out of the way. Then the only issue is to find a belt the proper size and length. IIRC the pulley that some have used is a Ford dual pulley purchased from a local alternator rebuild shop. There is also a web site that sells a pulley made for deleting the AC for around $60.00. (www.toywagen.com) FR 
http://www.vwdieselparts.com/f...acket

_Modified by Fat Rabbit at 3:27 PM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by Fat Rabbit at 1:32 PM 12-23-2008_


----------

